# Suggestions for a good Weightlifting belt



## Kraken (Jan 21, 2022)

After my back recovered from a minor injury, I used a lifting belt on my squats and deads, and it seemed to make a nice difference. I'm looking to buy one, and would appreciate suggestions.

Thanks guys!


----------



## TeddyBear (Jan 21, 2022)

Amazon.com
		


It’s high quality, friends with fancier belts love hold solidly built and easy to fasten mine is.

Stoic


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jan 21, 2022)

Inzer or pioneer or sbd if you can afford the coin.
Sbd being the $$$$ option


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 21, 2022)

Inzer is a solid belt.
The forever is a good choice.
What I like about clip belts, easy to fasten an unfasten.

With a permanent back injury, I wear my belt.for.support with pretty much everything that is heavy (Below 10 reps) 

So you can just unclip to wear it looser for other sets, and clip up for your heavy lifts.

You'll get.your support either way.

You can go with any belt realistically, I still love my OG Everlast slim... it fucking works, but it's a pain adjusting it for every set/drop set etc.

Just remember, every study shows that belts are beneficial, so dont limit yourself


----------



## Test_subject (Jan 21, 2022)

Inzers are great (the belt I use), SBDs are great belts, too, but extremely overpriced.

I hear good things about Pioneers but I’ve never tried one.

This is assuming that you’re using it for powerlifting. If you’re using it for more of a bodybuilding support you might want to look into tapered belts because they’re more comfortable.  Rogue makes some good ones designed for Olympic lifting.


----------



## Btcowboy (Jan 21, 2022)

Also another vote for Inzer


----------



## snake (Jan 21, 2022)

I use one of those inexpensive 2 hole tappered leather belts. Truthfully, I like the way they fit tight. I handled some fair amount of weight in the past with this type.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jan 21, 2022)

Pioneer uses a similar adjustable lever buckle as sbd without the price tag in 10mm and 13mm fyi


----------



## Iron1 (Jan 21, 2022)

I prefer the Inzer lever belt in 13mm


----------



## Test_subject (Jan 21, 2022)

Iron1 said:


> I prefer the Inzer lever belt in 13mm


That’s exactly what I have. It took forever to break in because it’s so damn thick, but now it’s my favourite piece of gym kit.

I turn mine backwards for bent over rows so I don’t bash the level with the bar. That’s really the only downside.


----------



## MindlessWork (Jan 21, 2022)

I have a Rogue 10mm 4" belt...a big help.


----------



## Kraken (Jan 21, 2022)

Thanks guys, great info! I'm willing to spend the money for a belt that will help support my back, but of course I don't want to pay for just a name brand just because. I don't compete, I mostly squat and do deads. In that case, is it true that the difference between powerlifting and weightlifting belts is unimportant?


----------



## Seeker (Jan 21, 2022)

Lots of good recommendations for name brand belts. You just said  you do mostly squats and deads so a safe bet would be a 10 cm belt. Keep in mind a good belt is money well spent and will last you for many years


----------



## Kraken (Jan 21, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> This is assuming that you’re using it for powerlifting. If you’re using it for more of a bodybuilding support you might want to look into tapered belts because they’re more comfortable.  Rogue makes some good ones designed for Olympic lifting.



Powerlifting meaning, mostly heavy deads and squats? I also do the normal stuff, bench, overhead press, pull downs... 

Everyone had great suggestions, and I like the Inzer Forever because of the lever. Looks like I can make it tight and not worry about getting out of it. When I'm in good shape, my waist is 29 inches, which is the top of the small. The medium goes 30 to 33, which would work now. Would the medium work well an inch below it's range?


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jan 21, 2022)

I have a Toro lever Belt. I have had it for 11 years. The only thing I have ever replaced on it was the lever. It is by far the best belt I have ever had and I use it weekly… I belive it is about 6” wide. I make I set the screws for the lever 1 hole tighter then needed. That’s so when I crank the lever down it really sucks me in…


----------



## Trendkill (Jan 21, 2022)

Another vote for Inzer.  Had mine for over 20 years.  Pioneer will be my next purchase though.  I love that new lever design they have.


----------



## Test_subject (Jan 21, 2022)

Kraken said:


> Powerlifting meaning, mostly heavy deads and squats? I also do the normal stuff, bench, overhead press, pull downs...
> 
> Everyone had great suggestions, and I like the Inzer Forever because of the lever. Looks like I can make it tight and not worry about getting out of it. When I'm in good shape, my waist is 29 inches, which is the top of the small. The medium goes 30 to 33, which would work now. Would the medium work well an inch below it's range?


I’d think so.  If not you can always drill new holes in it — although that would definitely void the lifetime warranty.


----------



## TomJ (Jan 22, 2022)

Remember a lifting belt isn't designed to "support your back" it's to provide a better material to brace against than your weak abdominal wall. 
This does not support your back in any direct way, it can help with minimizing injury by being more stable by bracing properly. 

Just don't expect it to function like a back brace, and watch some YouTube videos on how to use a belt properly. (Yes it's something you have to learn how to use if you want any benefit from it) The amount of people I see wearing lifting belts that are doing absolutely nothing for them is amazing. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kraken (Jan 22, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Remember a lifting belt isn't designed to "support your back" it's to provide a better material to brace against than your weak abdominal wall.
> This does not support your back in any direct way, it can help with minimizing injury by being more stable by bracing properly.
> 
> Just don't expect it to function like a back brace, and watch some YouTube videos on how to use a belt properly. (Yes it's something you have to learn how to use if you want any benefit from it) The amount of people I see wearing lifting belts that are doing absolutely nothing for them is amazing.
> ...


Thanks I'll definitely take this advice. 

I was wondering if a belt would reduce the benefit of squatting as far as my core is concerned, from this it sounds like it would not.


----------



## Test_subject (Jan 22, 2022)

Kraken said:


> Thanks I'll definitely take this advice.
> 
> I was wondering if a belt would reduce the benefit of squatting as far as my core is concerned, from this it sounds like it would not.


Not at all. Your core is still doing the bracing, you’re just bracing it against something that’s stiffer than your abdominal wall.

I would suggest not wearing it until you get to your heavier working sets, though. I leave mine off for anything below 80% 1RM.  You don’t want to be completely reliant on it.

That’s just me, though. I’m sure you’ll get ten different opinions on that subject.


----------



## Cochino (Jan 23, 2022)

I have a belt from Titan. They're about an hours drive from my house.




__





						Titan Support Systems Inc – Always the originator, never the imitator
					

Always the originator, never the imitator




					titansupport.com


----------



## Kraken (Jan 23, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> I would suggest not wearing it until you get to your heavier working sets, though. I leave mine off for anything below 80% 1RM.  You don’t want to be completely reliant on it.



My back is still healing. Today I did one too many sets of barbell rows and tweaked it a bit. I'm hoping the belt will help prevent that, although in this case I pretty much knew I should stop but stupidly said "one more set." 

Once my back is at 100% I'll do as you suggest.

Thanks!


----------



## Kraken (Feb 18, 2022)

I am not having much luck with the Inzer belt. First, I accidently ordered one that was like XXL on Amazon. Okay my bad, processed a return and ordered a medium. That seemed to be right based on the chart on the Inzer website. That arrived a few days ago. It just barely wraps around my waist. I can wrap it around and the ends of the belt will touch.

Is that big enough? I hesitate to put the lever on and test because then I probably can't return it.

Thanks...


----------



## iGone (Feb 18, 2022)

I still use an ancient Everlast that was handed down to me from my father in law. Hoping his strength will pass down to me through it hahaha


----------



## Btcowboy (Feb 18, 2022)

Kraken said:


> I am not having much luck with the Inzer belt. First, I accidently ordered one that was like XXL on Amazon. Okay my bad, processed a return and ordered a medium. That seemed to be right based on the chart on the Inzer website. That arrived a few days ago. It just barely wraps around my waist. I can wrap it around and the ends of the belt will touch.
> 
> Is that big enough? I hesitate to put the lever on and test because then I probably can't return it.
> 
> Thanks...


Does it overlap at all?


----------



## Kraken (Feb 18, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> Does it overlap at all?


If I pull it tight, about 1/4 inch to 1/2 inch.


----------



## Btcowboy (Feb 18, 2022)

Kraken said:


> If I pull it tight, about 1/4 inch to 1/2 inch.


Hmm I have an Inzer belt but not the lever. That chart for me was bag on. I would consider another return and jump to a Large. Whats your size where you would wear it lifting? Medium is pretty small measurements


----------



## Kraken (Feb 18, 2022)

https://www.google.com/search?q=inzer+belt+sizing&oq=inzer+bely&aqs=chrome.2.69i57j0i10i433j0i10l8.4507j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8#kpvalbx=_C_cOYtCjG7WUwbkP2J-b0AE13


----------



## Kraken (Feb 18, 2022)

Just measured my waist, it's a tad over 34, and that means I need to drop about two inches of belly fat. In the video I posted above they demonstrate that a belt too loose will pop open. So, I guess if I can make this belt work for a little while it should end up good. But I'll email them and see what they say.


----------



## Btcowboy (Feb 18, 2022)

Kraken said:


> Just measured my waist, it's a tad over 34, and that means I need to drop about two inches of belly fat. In the video I posted above they demonstrate that a belt too loose will pop open. So, I guess if I can make this belt work for a little while it should end up good. But I'll email them and see what they say.


Yeah, I am in market for a lever too but need to hold off until i drop the weight I plan to drop.. then pull trigger


----------



## Kraken (Feb 18, 2022)

So I broke down and put it together. I started on the holes at the very end, did some bodyweight squats and it actually popped open. Reset it to one hole in and that seems to work. It's tight but I can breath. I'll try some real squats tomorrow and report back, but I'm optimistic. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Btcowboy (Feb 18, 2022)

Kraken said:


> So I broke down and put it together. I started on the holes at the very end, did some bodyweight squats and it actually popped open. Reset it to one hole in and that seems to work. It's tight but I can breath. I'll try some real squats tomorrow and report back, but I'm optimistic. Thanks for the help!


Try deadlifts with I bet you going to be bruised something awful.


----------



## Kraken (Feb 18, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> Try deadlifts with I bet you going to be bruised something awful.


Because it's too tight? Tomorrow I'll squat and do deads.


----------



## Trendkill (Feb 18, 2022)

You dont want the belt too tight. You need to be able to breath in and flex your abs against the belt. This is how you create intraabdominal pressure which increases stability and allows the spine to support a greater load.


----------



## Yano (Feb 18, 2022)

I see you made  your purchase already , this is the belt I use , never had any issues with it had it for a couple years. Aint too fancy , aint too pretty but it works good. 








						Titan Texas 4x4" Training Belt - Anderson Powerlifting
					

Shop now for all your powerlifting supplies. Anderson is your go-to for all KLA brand gear and many top brands of apparel, belts, sleeves, wraps & supplies.




					www.andersonpowerlifting.com


----------



## BRICKS (Feb 18, 2022)

Kraken said:


> My back is still healing. Today I did one too many sets of barbell rows and tweaked it a bit. I'm hoping the belt will help prevent that, although in this case I pretty much knew I should stop but stupidly said "one more set."
> 
> Once my back is at 100% I'll do as you suggest.
> 
> Thanks!


A belt isn't going to prevent that. And here's why.  The natural curve of your spine is such that flexion (bending over) increases the load on it exponentially.  The belt does nothing to prevent that.  Belt are made for bracing against, as stated earlier in this thread.  The increased intra abdominal pressure helps support your core.  If you're tweaking your back on barbell rows, do chest supported or dumbell rows instead.  If you must do barbell rows, keep lighten up the weight enough to keep your back straight and your form tight.  Seriously, if the goal is hypertrophy with proper form and the right tempo you can make a much lighter weight  feel heavy as fuck.  Understanding muscle physiology (myoneural function) is helpful.  If anyone has questions about what I'm referring to feel free to PM me.


----------



## Btcowboy (Feb 18, 2022)

Kraken said:


> Because it's too tight? Tomorrow I'll squat and do deads.


Yeah I figure it will suck for deads as tight as I think it is.


----------

